# How to sell Boardwalk points



## RAMBO (Dec 1, 2012)

This March I will have 240 points which I can't use in 2013. Is there a way I can sell these points. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 1, 2012)

I am guessing that you want to rent them?


----------



## presley (Dec 1, 2012)

You can either transfer them to another DVC member, rent a reservation for someone or deposit the points into RCI.  

You can post a points for rent ad in the marketplace here.  Mouseowners.com has a rent/trade/transfer board.


----------



## RAMBO (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you, I guess the PC word is rent. Thank you for the info.


----------



## chunkygal (Dec 17, 2012)

I have also had luck asking around for friends who want to go. more personal that way and although I have never had a problem renting to strangers there is always that first time. 

I have also donated them at church for a raffle. (Tax deduction).


----------



## capjak (Dec 17, 2012)

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/

I have used this site several times usually have all points rented within a week, of course I was gettting $10 per point.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 18, 2012)

chunkygal said:


> I have also donated them at church for a raffle. (Tax deduction).



A search here will probably turn up the information that a deduction is not allowed.

Sheila


----------



## chalee94 (Dec 18, 2012)

sfwilshire said:


> A search here will probably turn up the information that a deduction is not allowed.
> 
> Sheila



for the lazy types, here is where it is listed specifically in the IRS rules:

http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p526.pdf



> From page 9 under "right to use" property:
> 
> *Example 2*. Mandy White owns a vacation home at the beach that she sometimes rents to others. For a fund-raising auction at her church, she donated the right to use the vacation home for 1 week. At the auction, the church received and accepted a bid from Lauren Green equal to the fair rental value of the home for 1 week. Mandy cannot claim a deduction because of the partial interest rule.



if you rent the reservation for cash and donate the cash, you can deduct that.  donating use of the week, regardless of how you value it, will be disallowed if caught and possibly invite further audit procedures.


----------



## chunkygal (Dec 19, 2012)

Did not mean to encourage illegal activity. I honestly did not know that. I am a doctor and have a hard enough time keeping up with medicare laws (rules). 
I will continue to donate but no more tax deduction for me.


----------



## chunkygal (Dec 19, 2012)

also the vacation point exchange is a place to rent out points.


----------

